# Ordered Classic



## WantColnago (Jun 7, 2004)

After 32 years of just wishing, I ordered a Classic since it appears Colnago will not be making all steel for the predictable future. I am excited. If anyone has built a Classic in recent history, I would welcome any suggestions about group and wheels. I am thinking about Centaur since am on a budget. What about Campy proton wheels?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I have a Colnago Classic, 56cm in D21. Love it to death! One word of advice - if you ride in rain, make sure to use Wiegle frame saver and also drain the bottom bracket (there's a little screw in the BB cable guide) after every rain ride - mine fills up with mad water. Also, maybe use wax or something - the chrome on the lugs is pretty thin and I have some corrosion there.

I began with a full Centaur triple gruppo, 32-hole 3x Mavic Open Pro wheels, Thomson post, Flite saddle, Salsa SUL stem (was very cheap but stiff,) and Deda 215 non-anatomic shallow drop bars. This is my first road bike and it has done me no wrong. Centaur is affordable, rebuildable, and breaks in quite nicely.

Of course, I've done some upgrades in the 2+ years I've had the bike. ;-) 
Now have Record brifters, cogset, and rear der., FSA carbon compact cranks, Fizik Aliante seat, and Mavic Ksyrium SSL's. Of all thse changes, probably the most noticeable were the wheels - SSL's are pretty amazing, and I haven't had to true them in the year I've owned a set. Oh, and the new seat - balances out the extra stiffness of the wheels.

Not sure about the Protons - you might just want to go with a good Open Pro/ Chorus or Record build. Around the same weight/ price, and Record hubs are bombproof. (Protons use Chorus hubs.) And if the Protons are like the Neutrons, you have to take off the tire and rim strip just to true the damn things. Poor design. (and they have black rims - sheesh!)

enjoy!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a new Classic D21 that I just bought. Now I'm saving up for the kit and trying to decide which way to go. Sounds like good advice to me. Thanks.


----------



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

I own a classic, too, sad to hear colnago is no longer making steel. 
I ride proton wheels, they are quite fine--they can be trued w/o taking of the tire (one of the main differences between protons and neutrons--it is why I didn't go w/the neutrons).

did you get the bike? how'd you spec it out?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Mine*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22920


----------



## WantColnago (Jun 7, 2004)

I did receive the frame and fork in the Rabobank color scheme. I have not yet built it. Expect to accomplish that in next month or two. I like what jd3 did with his.


----------

